

Unix Admin. Horror Story Summary, version 1.0 (old) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/misc/horror.txt

======
olefoo
I was called in recently to fix a system to which someone had done `chown -R
777 *` from `/`.

So everything was owned by a nonexistent user. It was interesting to fix.
Especially since someone had been mucking around trying to fix it from the
open root prompt after the damage was done.

(mount filesystem from live cd, copy ownership from livecd filesystem to the
disk, reboot)

------
javanix
Not really a horror story as a sysasdmin, but I figured that completely
removing Python and all of its dependencies might be a good way to fix some
conflicts I was having with a few programs.

Needless to say, results were disappointing.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I know this is old, but the lessons are still current, and it still made me
laugh out loud in a few places.

Is there a more recent version? I looked but couldn't find one. I'm having one
of _those_ sorts of days ...

------
itodd
I saw some code posted on a security mailing list and compiled and ran it in a
virtual machine to see what it did. Except I didn't and ran it on the host. It
rm -rf'd my home.

------
83457
Not Unix but my boss tried to add a new drive to our company/dev server raid
array this evening and wiped everything out. Hopefully the backup restore
works tomorrow :-\

------
datums
We've all been there once or twice :) . Nice Friday Read. Thx

